

The Two-Liner – The Elevator Pitch of #StartupPR - shanellem
http://www.onboardly.com/startup-pr/the-two-liner-the-elevator-pitch-of-startuppr/

======
pedalpete
Unfortunately, I find their two liner really weak.

"What do we do? We offer content marketing and PR strategy for startups. How
do we do it? We offer a startup-focused three month process that gets our
customers noticed, secures early user traction and acquires new customers. "

Just boiling your business down to two lines, doesn't make it interesting or
understood. I have no interest in what this company does after hearing the
two-liner because they told me what they do, not what they can do for me, and
I think that is a big difference.

It's also just a bunch of buzzwords. Advice I got from a friend long ago was
to speak as you would to a friend. You'd (hopefully) never speak to a friend
in the terms used above. Don't fill yourself with self-importance by using
what you think are big terms, make it simple and make it interesting, and like
the article states, make it short.

